# Freeze dried or dehydrated treats



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am always looking for something new 

Well my cat Huly can only have the Pure Bites Chicken (allergies) and well both chis go nuts for them too. This is their all time FAVORITE munchy. When Huly gets his "midnight snack" with his meds I give BG & Sonny one too. I tried the beef liver one and yeah it was ok but not the same result as the chicken. It also feels like a different consistancy. Does anyone have a treat similar to this made up of different types of meat that my two might enjoy? Sonny nor BG enjoy biscuit type treats they like straight up protein so I need something similar to this. 

PureBites® Freeze Dried Cheddar Cheese Treats


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you tried the new orijen meat treats? We bought a bag and Brody loved them.

Freeze Dried Dog Treats | Orijen


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Have you tried the new orijen meat treats? We bought a bag and Brody loved them.
> 
> Freeze Dried Dog Treats | Orijen


I think that is what they were giving my pups at a Pet Store we visited and they loved the Bison. The ingredients pass my inspection too. WOW I need to see if DogGone Natural has these as I like the variety. Thanks


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, you know that Brody is Mr. Picky but he really does like the Orijen treats.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Tracy,

Question for you how does boar relate to pork? I see that Huly can have the duck (my cat loves to eat dog food and dog treats as he thinks he is a dog) and he is allowed to have Pork so would Boar be similar? His nos are Beef, Fish, Seafood so how would Elk and Bison relate to Beef?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Yeah, you know that Brody is Mr. Picky but he really does like the Orijen treats.


Mine can be picky too! You and Sonny would get along perfectly as all that boy wants is MEAT MEAT MEAT MEAT! No veggies, No biscuits etc I laugh as these two were raised holistic unlike the hounds and they will not take a treat from Petsmart at all. They smell that nasty milkbone then go nose in the air. 

Now the Hounds ha Sadie will eat anything including dirt!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Huly said:


> Tracy,
> 
> Question for you how does boar relate to pork? I see that Huly can have the duck (my cat loves to eat dog food and dog treats as he thinks he is a dog) and he is allowed to have Pork so would Boar be similar? His nos are Beef, Fish, Seafood so how would Elk and Bison relate to Beef?


I hope I'm not stepping on toes by butting in  Boar is pork. Elk are in the deer family, so that would be similar to venison. Bison would be like buffalo. I believe they are far enough away (in relation) to cows that it would be safe. My cousin (I know, human, not dog...) is allergic to beef, but can eat both buffalo and bison without issue.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Huly said:


> Tracy,
> 
> Question for you how does boar relate to pork? I see that Huly can have the duck (my cat loves to eat dog food and dog treats as he thinks he is a dog) and he is allowed to have Pork so would Boar be similar? His nos are Beef, Fish, Seafood so how would Elk and Bison relate to Beef?


Yeah, I agree with Samantha - they are different proteins. Even though they are related. So a dog with an allergy to pork may be fine with wild boar. Or the same goes for a dog allergic to beef, may do fine with bison. I'd try it and see how he does.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lilbabyvenus said:


> I hope I'm not stepping on toes by butting in  Boar is pork. Elk are in the deer family, so that would be similar to venison. Bison would be like buffalo. I believe they are far enough away (in relation) to cows that it would be safe. My cousin (I know, human, not dog...) is allergic to beef, but can eat both buffalo and bison without issue.


Not stepping on toes at all! I am looking for thoughts as I get confused here.

I know Duck, Turkey, & Chicken are all poultry but the others I get confused as I have also heard Bison referred to as Vegan which I can not comprehend as it is an animal. 

So we have

Poultry-
Duck
Chicken
Quail
Turkey

Beef-
Cow

Venison-
Deer
Elk

Pork-
Pig
Boar

Is that right?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie has the orijen regional red treats and really likes them. But like your group, she LOVES purebites! They have turkey ones as well.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie has the orijen regional red treats and really likes them. But like your group, she LOVES purebites! They have turkey ones as well.


I have not seen those yet. I think all of mine would like those too! I do not know what it is with purebites but all 3 go nuts for them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Don't forget that you can make your own treats as well Christie. Either with a dehydrator, an oven set on low, or even just uncovered in the fridge. Have a friend who raw feeds and trains and she makes beef treats by slicing the raw meat very thin and then laying the pieces on wax paper in the fridge uncovered. Over the next few days they dry out and then become sort of rubbery. Her crew goes mad for them.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Huly said:


> Not stepping on toes at all! I am looking for thoughts as I get confused here.
> 
> I know Duck, Turkey, & Chicken are all poultry but the others I get confused as I have also heard Bison referred to as Vegan which I can not comprehend as it is an animal.
> 
> ...


That looks right 

Then you have the "other red meats" of bison and buffalo


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Don't forget that you can make your own treats as well Christie. Either with a dehydrator, an oven set on low, or even just uncovered in the fridge. Have a friend who raw feeds and trains and she makes beef treats by slicing the raw meat very thin and then laying the pieces on wax paper in the fridge uncovered. Over the next few days they dry out and then become sort of rubbery. Her crew goes mad for them.


Yeah I did some of that last year and it turned out pretty good but I do not think I trimmed the meat thin enough. I will try it again as I have a dehydrator but I am going into the season where I have no time (football season) so it is easy to grab something. 



lilbabyvenus said:


> That looks right
> 
> Then you have the "other red meats" of bison and buffalo


Yeah I still can not figure out how they relate. LOL I am just a FREAK when it comes to Huly his allergies and his diet. He has been doing so well since we found out what he is allergic to and got rid of all of that.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

If you were to put thin slices of meat in a low temp oven...how low a temp and how long?


----------

